# I made a list



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Eh, I was bored at work so I started putting together a list of modifications I'd consider doing to my car at some point in the future. I took all the prices from the sentra.net parts database, and rounded off $5 here and there, so it's not going to be exact, and it doesn't include what I already have, but here it is:

$500 Front brake upgrade 
$600 CF hood
$140 Steel braided brake lines
$400 GC coilovers
$350 GC camber/caster plates
$425 Hotshot Header
$215 Hotshot CAI
$50 AEM bypass valve
$560 JWT cams
$600 JWT ECU
$100 SE-R used ECU
$300 VTC module
$100 11.1 CR upgrade
$500 11.1 forged pistons
$580 UR lighened flywheel
~$400 A nice racing seat
~$600 Autopower Roll cage
$80 3 point harness
$300 Phantom Grip LSD

$6,800

Scary huh? And I probably forgot some stuff too, not to mention with my I/E clutch, agx's, prokits, etc, the total goes over $8,000. I think I'm probably better off saving that money and using it as a downpayment on my 350Z I want to get after I graduate.

EDIT: oh, forgot the wheels, make that more like over $9,000


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

That's a lot of doughage to put into a GA16DE. Would the car be respectable? You damn straight! Would the car surprise almost everyone? I'd think so. Is it worth it?..... well, if you want to do something that not many others have, then I say go for it. But, if you are looking to spend that amount of money on a Nissan, I feel there are better choices out there (i.e. SR20DE). I have nothing against the GA motor, it gets the job done now that I've modded it.  But personally if I was in the market to spend that much money on a car, it would have to be quicker from the start. OR drop it down at a stealership on a new ride. But if you do decide to morph the XE into a beast, plz document it. It would surely be a site to see.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh this isn't a 'plan' or anything, it's just stuff that if I had the money to waste and motivation I would consider doing. Notice the Hotshot turbo kit isn't included, if I was really planning on going all out the turbo would be there instead of the header, cai, pistons, etc. Actually, I'd go with 8.5:1 pistons and build the internals up before I went turbo if I was serious.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

You could be very different, keep those parts (CAI, header, pistons), and make a crazy nutz N/A GA16DE. I have no clue on what sorta numbers would show up... but it would certainly be different. Not worth the cash in my eyes though. And leave the NOS outta the equation... I hate that stuff. I call it "Cheater Fumes".  

n4Wz D4Wg!  BWAA HAA HA


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

why the used SE-R ecu?

$100 Cam upgrade????


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

myoung said:


> *why the used SE-R ecu?*


Adam has a B13


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Scott said:


> *
> 
> Adam has a B13  *



oops.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

"... I hate that stuff. I call it "Cheater Fumes". "


I do not see your logic behind that statement.

Kyle


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> *why the used SE-R ecu?
> 
> $100 Cam upgrade???? *


For the ECU, or wait, isn't the VTC all you need to take advantage of the cams? OK, so I wasn't thinking on that one. Another thing I remembered I would add to this list is a Phantom Grip LSD for $299.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Thrillseeker197 said:


> *"... I hate that stuff. I call it "Cheater Fumes". "
> 
> 
> I do not see your logic behind that statement.
> ...



Personally, and this applies to me and me only, I look at NOS as a cheap thrill. $500 and anybody can do it. Will your car move? Oh hell yes. I'd rather bolt on a CAI, header, and catback. Yes you get a wonderful bang-for-your-buck with NOS... that is easy to see. But, I've heard way too many stories of people blowing up engines do to improper nitrous setups. Besides, why pay for something you have to keep refilling when you can just save your money and _more_ safely enhance your motor's potential.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

Not to start a bash....but ok I understand your own personal statement. However...


"But, I've heard way too many stories of people blowing up engines do to improper nitrous setups"

Isnt this usually the problem??? Someone not taking the necessary steps/prevention. Knowledge is power as they say. IF you respect nitrous (not NOS, thats a brand) it can be your best friend. All i got to say.

Kyle


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Thrillseeker197 said:


> *Not to start a bash....but ok I understand your own personal statement. However...*


No bashing bro, I also respect your personal opinion. I'm glad you were mature enuff to state that. Thx. 




> *Isnt this usually the problem??? Someone not taking the necessary steps/prevention. Knowledge is power as they say. IF you respect nitrous (not NOS, thats a brand) it can be your best friend.*


This I agree with. Nitrous can be a very fun and powerful additive for a motor.




> *All i got to say*


Nuff said.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

At least your mature enough to say what you said. Agreed....


Kyle


----------

